# Our Discord



## DawnDusk (Jan 20, 2018)

Regarding our KF discord, I have three suggestions:

1. Use a bot to require you to link your KF account to your Discord account. Right now, anyone can join the Discord and proceed to shit the place up. Because Discord won't let server owners see their user's IP addresses, there's no way without authentication to know who is who. Take this user named Meeki, who joined with two other random newbies and shot their sperg load everywhere for hundreds of messages.







Sperg-outs like these are a very common occurrence. These situations should either be stopped or linked to someone's KF account when they do happen for cow-watching material for threads. By the way, a certain Eggplant believes Meeki's this cow https://kiwifarms.net/threads/angie-anqi-angi-dong-skagra.38426/ , but my eyes glaze over when I try to read her mooing.


2. Replace the god-awful, laggy chat at the bottom of the main page with an embedded KF discord widget. Naturally, this ties back to the authentication in #1.



3. Management. More organized channels and roles (e.g., a supporter role for those who donated to KF) would go a long way to making the discord a better place.

The natural question of all this but especially #3 is whether you, staff, give a shit about the Discord or not. I sense that you don't - at least insofar as you won't bother to care about it outside of movie night. If that's the case, I hope you consider that a) the Discord seems to be prime grazing grounds for lolcows to come and b) I or another user experienced with Discord would be happy to help you implement some of these changes.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2018)

No. I'm out but your idea is terrible for tons of reasons. I'll explain why in a bit.


----------



## Null (Jan 20, 2018)

Null said:


> No. I'm out but your idea is terrible for tons of reasons. I'll explain why in a bit.


okay

1. Privacy. Many people use Discord on accounts they use for other things. Having a "Connected Accounts" thing on their Discord  contaminates their other identities. There's already too few people willing to use Discord because of this flaw.

2. Reliance on Discord. Needing to rely on them for auth could compel them to shut us down at any time.

3. Rules of Discord. Trolling and mean stuff is banned by Discord and they will close down channels that troll. If regular chat was conducted in Discord we would be closed down in a fucking nano second.

Discord is for movie night VOIP and emergencies only.


----------



## DawnDusk (Jan 20, 2018)

I appreciate the explanation, Null. I anticipated #1 but assumed most of us who use the KF Discord made a secondary Discord account for it. In regards to #2, I was referring to one of staff writing and hosting a bot that could send verification tokens to a KF account, but it doesn't matter - #3 is damning enough.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jan 20, 2018)

Make secret  channels where we can shit talk other kiwis and form cliques


----------



## blah (Jan 21, 2018)

I was looking for a chat the other day, heard about the discord but I hate that site.  Null laid out the gist of it pretty well. Would love an active IRC that I could shit up though. I did join #sonichu on rizon, but theres like 5 people there.


----------



## vertexwindi (Jan 21, 2018)

Besides all that Discord is shit imo.



Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Make secret  channels where we can shit talk other kiwis and form cliques


You weren't invited?


----------



## HG 400 (Jan 21, 2018)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Make secret  channels where we can shit talk other kiwis and form cliques



I made a secret discord to talk about null behind his back and cause drama
https://discord.gg/FF8tP


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Jan 21, 2018)

If discord doesn’t have any ads, does not require you to pay for usage, and is a for-profit entity, then how else do they make money?
Selling aggregate data to the highest bidder based on geodemographic segmentation?


----------



## DawnDusk (Jan 21, 2018)

Doug_Hitzel said:


> If discord doesn’t have any ads, does not require you to pay for usage, and is a for-profit entity, then how else do they make money?
> Selling aggregate data to the highest bidder based on geodemographic segmentation?



You can pay 5 bucks a month for the ability to have unlimited custom and .gif emojis. I understand that it's largely written in elixir and erlang, which are very efficient/cheap,   too.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 21, 2018)

Discord is gay as shit.


----------



## Zarkov (Jan 21, 2018)

Going on Discord gave me AIDS.


----------



## Moloch (Nov 14, 2018)

I can't seem to find the server. 

I've never used discord before so I may need a little direction. How the fuck to I get in?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 15, 2018)

Moloch said:


> I can't seem to find the server.
> 
> I've never used discord before so I may need a little direction. How the fuck to I get in?


On Fridays during movie night they usually put the invite link on the home page.


----------



## Sharp (Nov 11, 2019)

I would like to join the discord if it still exists, I beg you to provide me with a working link. I'll be a good boy I promise.


----------



## Null (Nov 11, 2019)

We are banned from Discord.


----------

